# Lack of HPI?



## dballard2004 (May 16, 2008)

Here is the scenerio: 

CC: Traveling to Africa in Jan. requesting immunizations-reviwed chart-Ghana has (illegible) Malaria. 

Questions: What HPI levels (if any) can we get here? 

The patient has a detailed exam and low MDM. Under the history, we have 3 ROS and 1 element of PFSH. If there is no HPI in the above CC, can I determine the history level to be detailed without the HPI elements? 

All insight appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 16, 2008)

This really doesn't appear to be a problem oriented visit.  We see a lot of patients for travel and usually code 99401-99402/V65.49 along with any immunizations/appropriate V code.  The patient should sign a waiver or ABN as most insurance will not cover this.

As far as your History question, without an HPI you don't have the history key element at all.


----------



## dballard2004 (May 16, 2008)

Since I don't have an HPI here, I would have to base the E/M level on the exam and MDM, correct?  I was under the impression that without an HPI, you could still determine your history level based on the ROS and PFSH.


----------



## Jagadish (May 16, 2008)

99401-99402 series is noncovered by Medicare and lot of other payors. In this scenario, as you have exam and MDM; bill it as established office visit.


----------



## dballard2004 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks so much to all!  I appreciate the help.


----------

